# Pitch correction software?



## Regor (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone know of a freeware for changing the pitch of songs, preferrably MP3 format?

I've got some songs we're learning for our block party, and we play 1/2 step down, so I'd like to shift them so we all can practice on our own.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 30, 2007)

Audacity: Free Audio Editor and Recorder is capable of altering the pitch. Just import the .mp3, run the pitch effect, and save it as a new file.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 30, 2007)

If you use winamp, there's a plugin that does this.. im forgetting the name right now..


----------



## Durero (Jun 30, 2007)

Is use this:

Download Transcribe!

It works extremely well, sound quality wise, but has one of the worst application interfaces I've ever seen.

But hey, at least it's available for Mac, Windows, & Linux


----------

